# What do you love about being single?



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll just steal some entries from your list if you don't mind :b


Breakfast0fChampions said:


> 1) Get to go anywhere I want, whenever I want
> 5) If I haven't showered in a day or two I don't get put downs from someone who has claimed to "love" me :roll
> 8 ) No fighting for covers or bed space
> 10) Freedom to work double shifts or overtime whenever I feel like (if I had a job :b), without infringing on "we" time
> 11) No having to spend large amounts of money on gifts for an entire other family and bf


- It's nice to be able to spend my disposable income on myself.
- Some people apparently treat relationships almost as a competition or game. Whenever I hear about someone like that it always makes me feel very glad to be single, because I just couldn't put up with it the way some people seem to be able to do.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

max4225 said:


> I still fight for covers and bedspace sometimes because of the cats, they tend to think I'm their electric blanket.


lol. same thing here. my cat sleeps right in the exact center of my bed every single night and refuses to move, she comes right back if i move her. so i'm stuck on the edge fighting for some covers.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Don't need to brush teeth. :spit

2. Don't need to shave. :yes

3. Don't need to use deodorant. :roll

4. Don't need to cut hair. :con

5. Don't need to shower. 

6. Don't need to wipe my ***. :flush

7. Don't need to change underwear. :evil

8. Don't need to buy dinner. opcorn

9. Don't need to hear problems. :blah

10. Don't need to leave house. :hide

Uh huh....


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww, this thread makes me sad. I feel like the perks of single living are ultimately empty. Then again, I am a horrible, horrible sap, so I'm more than a little biased in these matters.

The attached picture succinctly sums up the sorts of sentiments I simply can't bring myself to give up on quite yet. It is also the best note that was or ever will be written.

(sorry for that parlously misbegotten alliteration; It's late and I'm feeling fancy)


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Not having to spend money on an extra Christmas gift. :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The freedom to come and go as I please without having to answer to someone! IOW, not having to account for my whereabouts!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> 6) No pressure to eat what he's having and gain a million lbs.
> 
> 7) No stupid boyfriend's friends to put up with (_disgusting _Halo parties)


I'm sorry, but these two just made me lol! :lol Halo parties? Didn't realize they were a trend. Dang, I'm old!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

By being single, I don't have to go suffer the anxiety of dealing with somebody else's family for christmas and other holidays. Nobody can drag me to any social event.

I can follow my own peculiar unschedule, in which I cycle around the clock and am about as likely to go to bed at 4am or 4pm, without having to try to match up with somebody else's time.

I can not bother to vacuum for a month or two. All sorts of cleaning chores can be reduced.

Nobody can complain about my insanely unhealthy diet or make me cook anything more complicated than a frozen pizza.

In summary, I can do whatever I want. Many days, I just want to sit at the computer all day and not have anyone make me feel guilty about it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The only two I can think of that really apply to me are being able to flirt with anyone and being able to take opportunities to study/work in a different city or country.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

The boredom, the freedom, and the time spent alone.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the thought of being with someone soon.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

You already have a good list



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> 1) Get to go anywhere I want, whenever I want
> 
> 2) No girlfriend's parents guilt tripping me into spending holidays with them or hanging out with them in general
> 
> ...


And also, no drama, tears or anger because I said the wrong thing at the wrong time.
Free to do what I want, when I want.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

1) safe
2) jerk free
3) no lies


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned the #1 best part about being single.

You save money!

I think dating is expensive. I always spend an average of 50 dollars every time I've gone out. That, at least, would save me about $300 every month and spend it on something that actually LASTS.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

My perks of not having a GF

1) Not being asked "Am I too fat?" repeatedly
2) Not being asked "Would you like me if I my hair was a different color?"
3) Not being asked "Would you still love me if I was 300 pounds?"
4) Not getting told I'm wrong about everything
5) Not getting blown off for her friends and getting yelled at for questioning why


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

Being able to bake cakes at 4am and not be thought of as crazy. :lol:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Yes, they are, unfortunately. And Gears of War parties, and <insert first person shooter game here> parties, filled with copious uttering of *"BRO!"* and _*"OHHH SNAP!"*_ :| God... why the hell did I ever put up with morons?


Wow, how out of touch I am with today's twenty-somethings! I definitely understand why you're annoyed, though.



> And I think the "I'll have what he's having" syndrome might afflict SA women a little bit more than women in general, or perhaps I'm just judging from my experiences. When faced with ordering at a new restaurant where I was extremely nervous, it was always too easy to copy the guy's order instead of take the time to possibly make myself into an annoyance for the clerk or waitstaff. And well I eat out much more when I'm dating someone. It's a horrible weight gain trap. :b


Ah, I see. I believe you're right. When I was your age, I was the same. Thankfully, I managed to overcome a lot of that. I find it helps when I pay for my own meal, too... less pressure.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

- No pressure to impress, or at least appear socially competent to, her friends and family.
- No pressure to do something special for her on holidays, birthday, anniversary, etc.
- No awkwardness with my family and friends when I start dating someone.

Just a few things that came to mind that I'm pretty sure I couldn't deal with at all, at least at this point in my life.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

- Complete control over my own money
- Solitude whenever I want it (countered perfectly by loneliness)
- No nagging
- No worrying about what the in-laws think


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Dempsey said:


> - Complete control over my own money
> - Solitude whenever I want it (countered perfectly by loneliness)
> - No nagging
> - No worrying about what the in-laws think


Those are about the only things I can think of as well. The only thing I would add is that I can be on the computer at 2 a.m. and not worry about what she thinks.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Well, I could have included more perks that go along with being free from the abusive relationship I was in, but I thought those were huge downers and of course very subjective. It _is _very nice to not be in a codependent situation with a narcissist anymore, and to not feel like I'm perpetually drowning.
> 
> But, I appreciate your input, and your note is very lovely.


Sorry guys, I didn't mean to be so contrary. Abusive relationships are never fun! I've been in a few myself, and would definitely agree that being single is far superior to that nonsense (#'s 2 and 12 on your list are particularly frustrating). Getting out of that kind of relationship is a relief on the level of surfacing after eternities undersea, like you say. I guess what I meant to say was that, despite all my terrible experiences with love, I can't bring myself to let go of the idea completely. I've got to believe that there are meaningful, healthy relationships out there, because I have no idea what I'm still doing here if there aren't. This thread makes me sad because it seems to implicitly suggest that we're all just grasping at shadows.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The independence, not much else.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

etka said:


> Being able to bake cakes at 4am and not be thought of as crazy. :lol:


So long as you share I don't think there's anything wrong with that. :b


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

--Freedom from someone constantly telling you to "Cheer up!" when you're depressed. The person you're dating will know you suffer from chronic depression, and should definitely know better than think you can snap out of it (especially if they suffer from depression too...seriously, hypocrisy much? :mum)

--Constant nitpicking about your plans for life (sure, I'd love to get a Bachelor's at some point, when I can afford it. What's wrong with a certificate for now?)

--Jokes about your socioeconomic status and the lack of trendy possessions that comes with being poor


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Being single to me:

- Not being told I am a poor dresser.
- Not being ridiculed for being poor financially.
- Not being called at random times to talk about nothing.
- Not having to put up with negativity from a gf. (I am negative myself and don't need that extra in my life).
- Not hearing drama from the gf about how other guys she hates hit on her (basically she is overinflating her market value as potential mate).
- Not having to argue with the gf over something stupid and trivial.
- Not having to go out when I am the person with SA.
- Not having alpha male smackdowns with the males from her family.
- Not having to spend money on her or her friends and family.
- Being free from the anxiety of being with a gf.
- Not being ridiculed for being who I am.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I honestly can't think of anything that I love about being single anymore. I'd give the single life up in a heartbeat for the right woman. Guess after years of doing everything alone, I want to share my life with someone now.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

S.T.A.T. said:


> Not being ridiculed for being who I am.


Oh, absolutely. Love is so rarely unconditional, contrary to popular opinion.

Here's another one: Not having to feel that you're never good enough for the SO


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

FREEEEDDDDOOOOMMMMM!!!!! Lol! Also I don't have to deal with arguing and I can be selfish lol!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Freedom and more spare time, there's pros and cons to both being single and not


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I have found that being in a "relationship" (I use the term loosely) causes me a lot of anxiety (and I've only been in my 1st one for 1.5 months!). I'm worried that he'll find someone better, that one day, he'll meet some pretty girl in Business 101 or whatever, and I'll be history. I'm bracing myself for those words.

When I was single (and I oftentimes still feel single), I didn't have to worry about being cheated on or having my heart broken. I was lonely, but I didn't have to worry about being backstabbed. And now I do and it sucks.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So long as you share I don't think there's anything wrong with that. :b


awwww..I gotta share? well hmph! :lol:


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> I honestly can't think of anything that I love about being single anymore. I'd give the single life up in a heartbeat for the right woman. Guess after years of doing everything alone, I want to share my life with someone now.


I think that the phrase 'you don't miss your water until the well runs dry' is apposite in this case.

Single life for me sucks, and I wish I had a girlfriend, until I realise that:
- I can play the music _I_ want to listen to when I want to
- I can watch the movies I want to
- I don't have to worry about having to come up with lots of amusing anecdotes to entertain her friends (who I barely know) at parties etc
- I consequently avoid an immense amount of awkwardness and anxiety
- I'm responsible for how I spend the money I earn (and can buy lots of gadgets as a result)
- I run to my schedule, not someone else's
- I can use the floordrobe without attracting opprobrium.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

societe anonyme said:


> I think that the phrase 'you don't miss your water until the well runs dry' is apposite in this case.
> 
> Single life for me sucks, and I wish I had a girlfriend, until I realise that:
> - I can play the music _I_ want to listen to when I want to
> ...


These are all things I love about being single (love the term floordrobe, btw), but being with someone is far more important to me than any of these things right now. I guess this past year i've finally become ready to face the world and experience what it has to offer, but I don't want to do it alone, I want to share that experience with someone.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

#1 No need to have "play dates" w/other couples. That sounds pretty dirty, but those who have been in relationships will know what it means.

#2 I pick the movies(this is very important to me)

#3 The chance to think rationally at all times 

#4 You don't have to hide your porn!

#5 Everything else listed in other posts.

I have every belief that i'll engage in a beautiful relationship at some point in the future. However.....being single is AWESOME!


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> These are all things I love about being single (love the term floordrobe, btw), but being with someone is far more important to me than any of these things right now. I guess this past year i've finally become ready to face the world and experience what it has to offer, but I don't want to do it alone, I want to share that experience with someone.


It is a tough call. I'd love someone to share my experiences with too. Just not all the time because it'd be too exhausting trying to avoid screwing up all the time.

A mate of mine has a pretty good compromise with his GF - one heads over to the other's place for the weekend, before they retreat to their own places during the week. Best of both worlds IMO. However, as they're getting closer (they've been in their relationship for about 15 months), talk of moving in together is starting to emerge.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I can check out other women and not worry about getting slapped.

My porn collection isn't hidden.

I get to spend all my money on myself. Relationships cost money.

I don't have to change who I am to make someone else happy.

And Freedom! I can go anywhere at anytime and not answer to anyone.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't inherit weird or difficult to deal with in-laws.
I come as go as I want.
I don't lose sleep at night wandering where my girl is at if she is gone.
I don't have kids (eh, maybe someday)
I don't have her complaining to me about every annoying thing I do.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know if people are being sarcastic are not.

But I seriously can't think of one thing I like about being single. Personnaly I don't mind being bossed around by a girl; especially if she's smart.:whip

I feel like girls have a better grasp on life than most guys. I don't know that's just me because i'm the kind of person that will go threw hell just to see another person happy, even if they didn't appreciate it I still feel good inside knowing I made someone happy.

Another thing i've notive is alot of people say you need alot of money for a relationship, but do you really? I mean what's wrong with going to the park? Or going to a grassy field and throw a blanket down and watch the clouds, also at night too. ahh, I would love nothing more than to sit under the stars with a girl and hold each other to keep warm.:mushy I find that to be awesome instead of going out to a party or a restaurant. I'd rather just cook something healthy that she likes and have a picnic. Becuase if she was serious of me why not save the money to invest in our future?

Is it that hard being with someone? Please feel free to correct me if i'm worng because I know I might of missed alot of factors that go into a relationship. I'm still learning.

I seriously would give up my life and freedom for a girl.:mushy


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Some, 

No you are not weird, the topic of the thread was merely what you LIKE about being single. Of course there are the drawbacks...and you know what they are. There are things that I miss about being in a relationship. I was in a great relationship and remember the euphoria of falling in love. I remember like it was yesterday even though it's been 11 years. There is nothing that can ever duplicate that feeling.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovesick Loner said:


> My perks of not having a GF
> 
> 1) Not being asked "Am I too fat?" repeatedly
> 2) Not being asked "Would you like me if I my hair was a different color?"
> ...


who are you dating? Maybe you should find a girl that isn't a b*tch and has a bit more self esteem hahaha


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I notice it's mostly males who are posting on this thread. Just goes to show you that despite feminism and all, the guys are still the ones who have to initiate or generate any dates.:afr

LOL @ putting your best foot forward. When you date someone for the first 3 times, you don't meet the real them, you meet their representative. Sorry Chris Rock plegiarism.... :teeth


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is why I'm sticking with men. Girls are too high maintenence and annoying. and guilt trippy. and annoying. I'm so low maintenence and easy going.....I wouldnt put up with someone who wasn't as well. This post is making me look like a real good girlfriend lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Girls are too high maintenance and annoying. and guilt trippy. and annoying. I'm so low maintenance and easy going.....I wouldn't put up with someone who wasn't as well. This post is making me look like a real good girlfriend lol


You should teach other girls how to have an easy going personality.

The lack of in-laws would be my favorite part of being single.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Haydsmom,

Judging my your pic and your post I am glad you are sticking with men! (insert proper emotiocon here, I can't figure them out)


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> Some,
> 
> No you are not weird, the topic of the thread was merely what you LIKE about being single. Of course there are the drawbacks...and you know what they are. There are things that I miss about being in a relationship. I was in a great relationship and remember the euphoria of falling in love. I remember like it was yesterday even though it's been 11 years. There is nothing that can ever duplicate that feeling.


:doh After the second page I forgot what this thread was about. :lol How embarrassing. Still I think I can get valuable information form that post.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I think you have a highly romanticized view of relationships. You sound like you're in love with the idea of love.
> 
> The infatuation stage where everything is perfect and beautiful and nothing could ever go wrong doesn't last long at all, and then you're stuck with someone who you may not even really know - you've just been in love with who you wish they were, because of that being in love with love. At least that's what has happened to me.
> 
> And, honestly, giving up your "life and freedom for a girl" sounds all cute and honorable and romantic (partly because of the media), but you'd get tired and resentful for having denied yourself. I think that's a big problem with SAers to begin with - we have a lot of anger and frustration because we've silenced ourselves for so long and never been appreciated for who we really are. I gave myself up for my last boyfriend and I was constantly filled with anger, and rightly so. That's what happens when you play martyr.


Aww, I see. Thanks for shareing that. What do you mean by media?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Classified said:


> You should teach other girls how to have an easy going personality.
> 
> The lack of in-laws would be my favorite part of being single.


Yeah my mom is a pretty miserable person to be around hahaha


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> And also I just wanted to mention that I created this post because there is a heavy bias toward being in a relationship on this forum, and basically in Western society as a whole. A lot of the posts in this section of the forum are about hating being single, feeling like a loser for not having a date, and so on. I wanted people to be able to think about and express what they like about being single and help make being single look less like the curse so many people seem to think it is.


I was totally happy when I was single. I loved it and didn't want anything to do with a relationship..... mainly because I just didn't believe in relationships. I didn't think it would be possible to be with someone and be truly content with not being able to go sleep with other people. That was my perk of being single. I could keep the "fire" going by meeting and going out with (aand sleeping with =\) new guys. (met them all online of course hahaha) I never had to deal with the frustration of meeting a new guy and wanting so bad to flirt with them, to go out with them... I could just do it if I wanted because I wasn't tied down to anyone. It wasn't that I had a line of guys waiting to go out with me, it was that I was always very frustrated and felt trapped if I didn't have that OPTION. But I dunno. I met my boyfriend and I've been very happy with him so far and can't imagine not having him. *shrug*


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Movies, TV shows, love songs, magazines. I don't know how many times I've seen a movie or heard a song about someone giving up everything for "love".





Breakfast0fChampions said:


> And also I just wanted to mention that I created this post because there is a heavy bias toward being in a relationship on this forum, and basically in Western society as a whole. A lot of the posts in this section of the forum are about hating being single, feeling like a loser for not having a date, and so on. I wanted people to be able to think about and express what they like about being single and help make being single look less like the curse so many people seem to think it is.


You have a good point and you've articulated it well too. Even though I've been single for years, and tend to briefly get depressed after watching a movie or TV show that portrays a fantasy relationship, it doesn't take long to remember how incredibly far off those are from the real thing. I mean, look no further than the people you know in real life. The majority of my friends' and family's relationships are not ones I envy at all.

Most of the ideals and notions about love perpetuated in the media are nauseatingly naive and impractical. I definitely agree with you that some people here are "in love with the idea of being in love," even though I admit to having lapses myself. It's kind of inevitable after you're deprived of interaction with the opposite sex long enough, but I think if you recognize the fallacy of your feelings on a logical level, such feelings will come and go quickly enough to be manageable.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

My cell phone bill is definitely cheaper now that I'm back on the other side of the fence.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ysonesse said:


> Here's another one: Not having to feel that you're never good enough for the SO


This is a major one for me. I feel like I am rather boring at times and anyone that would be with me would realize that I am boring and not good enough.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1) Not having to hear, I wish that you had more self-esteem. Argh! 
2) I can sprawl out in my bed. 
3) No fights. 
4) When I am having a bad day, I can just really take the time to concentrate on me. 
5) He doesnt have to meet my father or my family. 
6) I dont have to live up to anyones expectations of what I am supposed to be like.
7) I never have to explain my SA. (I really dread this).


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> who are you dating? Maybe you should find a girl that isn't a b*tch and has a bit more self esteem hahaha


I heard that they exist, but they're kind of hard to find.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovesick Loner said:


> I heard that they exist, but they're kind of hard to find.


There are plenty of them. They are right next to the unicorn and pegasus farms.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

The thing I like about being single is not having to wait and wonder when my girlfriend is going to leave me while telling me how awesome I am and how I deserve everything I want.

I also like not having to meet her family and friends.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I was in a long term relationship not so long ago and I found it really ****ed with me. I was so focused on that relationship that I let a lot of things slide like my schoolwork, bank account, diet and friendships. I guess I kinda lost track of myself for a few years. The thought of being that close with someone again is kinda gross and foreign to me. Of course I yearn for that connection but dating someone is almost repulsive to me at this point. There are so many perks to being single if you can handle the loneliness aspect of it. Most of them are mentioned here, no one calling you for no reason, you get to pick all the movies, flirt with whoever you want, get up in the middle of the night for the sake of it, and the best part is the misbehaving, you answer to no one. I always felt like I wanted to be part of something big, but at this point it isn't a relationship.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

1.) Not wasting my time with somebody who's going to break my heart anyway.

2.) Not feeling like a poser for being "in a relationship".

3.) Not wasting my money on stupid trinkets.

4.) Not having my emotions manipulated.

5.) Not constantly missing and thinking about someone who's half a world away.


And yet for some reason I still think it would be cool to be in a relationship, and that for some reason the next one won't be a futile cluster**** like the last one.:stu


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

When I was technically single and have been many times:
What I love/loved about being single

1) Not having to shave all the time :boogie
2) Not wearing make up on weekends or after work
3) Not thinking about what the other person is thinking about how you look/feel that day
4) No obligation to give gifts to the other person (and being compared)
5) Being free of critisim

While being single can be nice I am just as happy when I am in a relationship...


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> This is why I'm sticking with men. Girls are too high maintenence and annoying. and guilt trippy. and annoying. I'm so low maintenence and easy going.....I wouldnt put up with someone who wasn't as well. This post is making me look like a real good girlfriend lol


Seriously? Being judgmental and sexist about your own sex isn't cute.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I guess I feel the need to contribute. 
With my ex in mind, this is my list:
1) No boyfriend's parents guilt tripping me into hanging out with them in general
2) No guilt trips from a bf
3) _*NO pregnancy scares*_
4) No pressure to eat what he's having
5) ^ AND to stay skinny
6) No stupid boyfriend's friends to put up with
7) No having to spend large amounts of money on gifts for an entire other family and bf
8) No pressure to do anything I don't want to do from someone who has claimed to "love" me
9) I can flirt with as many guys as I want to, as much as I want to
10) Not having to include a bf in future plans, being able to work for the future I want instead of one that's a compromise
11) No one to make me feel bad about my looks
12) No worries about him flirting or cheating
13) Saying the wrong thing

With current boyfriend in mind, it's just #3 and maybe a little bit of #9 and #13. As far as #7...I really like buying him and his family gifts.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm, well there's the...umm, well and ya know they always.....guys just seem to.....urmm

Nope can't say anything cus I F**KING HATE IT!!!!! Had enough me time, now I either want the desire to go away or to find someone who is right for me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like having the freedom to be selfish. I *like* not having to think about anyone else but me for a change. 

Does that make me a terrible person? Somehow I shall bear it.....*wink*


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

izzy said:


> Seriously? Being judgmental and sexist about your own sex isn't cute.


 you seem to be one of the girls she is refering too with this statement. :lol:

Not to mention you are knocking on hypocrites door.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I was in a long term relationship not so long ago and I found it really ****ed with me. I was so focused on that relationship that I let a lot of things slide like my schoolwork, bank account, diet and friendships. I guess I kinda lost track of myself for a few years. The thought of being that close with someone again is kinda gross and foreign to me. Of course I yearn for that connection but dating someone is almost repulsive to me at this point. There are so many perks to being single if you can handle the loneliness aspect of it. Most of them are mentioned here, no one calling you for no reason, you get to pick all the movies, flirt with whoever you want, get up in the middle of the night for the sake of it, and the best part is the misbehaving, you answer to no one. I always felt like I wanted to be part of something big, but at this point it isn't a relationship.


I can relate to every part of this.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Not having to deal with the drama that tends to go with it is nice. It's almost like being bipolar, or maybe it seems that way because you notice the extreme moments more. The ups that feel so great are soon met with the downs that pick your pocket and kick you in the stomach repeatedly.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Being able to do what I want when I want, but it's a freedom I'm starting to get sick of.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

etka said:


> you seem to be one of the girls she is refering too with this statement. :lol:
> 
> Not to mention you are knocking on hypocrites door.


No. I'm just sick of women thinking guys will like them more if they act like they dislike women. How is that being a hypocrite?
I don't feel I am one of the girls she's referring to. My boyfriend has said that I'm "low maintenance," and I don't think we would be with each other for as long as we have if I was "annoying."


----------

